
HP Slate Promo: Camera and iTunes and Ports, Oh My - transburgh
http://gizmodo.com/5509868/hp-slate-promo-camera-and-itunes-and-ports-oh-my
======
manderson2080
Why can't Apple take the hint about flash, usb and a sd slot. ipad would be
much better off with those included

